# SINAMICS und FB283 / Profibus / EPOS



## moeins (3 Dezember 2007)

Ich will mein erstes Projekt mit der Sinamics S120  Baureihe bewerkstelligen.
Es sollen zwei Achsen über Profibus Telegramm 110 (EPOS) und  zwei Antriebe über Telegramm 1 (Drehzahlregelung)  angesteuert werden. 

Der nette Hotline-Mitarbeiter von Siemens hat mir den FB283 (Toolbox V12) geschickt und gesagt ich brauche mir das nur anpassen (Copy&Paste).

Da ich weder Hardware zum Testen habe (Projekt muss offline erstellt werden), noch jemals mit Profibus-Telegrammen gearbeitet habe (lernt man auf dem Profibus-Lehrgang PBSERV nicht) und auch keinen Schimmer habe was MDI, APC und TVB bedeutet, habe ich nun ein kleines Problem.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Hat jemand ein simples EPOS-/und oder Drehzahl-Projekt das mit dem S120 funktioniert ?!?

Für jegliche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## MSB (3 Dezember 2007)

Um die Profibustelegramme musst du dich auch nicht kümmern,
das übernimmt die Steuerung für dich.

Zu den von dir genannten Begriffen, diese haben nichts mit Profibus zu tun, sind also auch nichts was du in irgend
einem allgemeinen Profibus-Lehrgang lernen könntest.
Du solltest du dich mal mit dem S120 Funktionshandbuch auseinandersetzen.
Da wirst du sowieso nicht drum rum kommen.

Egal welchen Baustein du von irgendwen bekommst,
an deiner Situation nämlich das du nicht weißt worum es geht wird sich dadurch definitiv nichts ändern.


Egal wie, ich kann dir nur empfehlen das du versuchst für das Projekt vorab die Sinamics-Kiste, mit Motor,
und irgendeine Steuerung zu bekommen, notfalls auch über die Siemens-Vertretung als Teststellung.
Das Ding funktioniert zwar wenn mans begriffen hat eigentlich ganz gut, aber bis dahin herrscht relativ lange Try & Error. (ging mir jedenfalls so)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## moeins (4 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Warum denn einfach, wenn man auch Siemens einsetzen kann!


Na der Spruch passt ja ! 

Hatte mir schon die ganzen Handbücher runtergeladen, nur wenn ich sehe das so eine Anleitung schon mal fast 2000 Seiten (Listenhandbuch) hat, und das als PDF auf einem kleinen 15" Simatic FieldPG zu scrollen ist, wird mir ganz anders 
Das "Getting Started" hatte ich mir als gedruckte Version bestellt, allerdings kann man das gleich wieder im Rundordner entsorgen, denn die Dinge die dort drin stehen, sind einfach überflüssig weil sowieso vom Programm STARTER selbsterklärend. Und wo das Buch zu Ende ist, wirds eigentlich erst interessant.

Leider sind unsere örtlichen Sinamics Promoter im Moment ständig auf Tour, und wir aus dem Workshop wegen Überbuchung rausgeflogen.    
Bedeutet also für mich, herumschlagen mit Theorie, und wenn die Anlage kommt, spiele ich das Programm auf und es läuft (oder auch nicht  )...


----------



## offliner (4 Dezember 2007)

Wenn man ein neues Produkt einsetzt ist jedes Produkt, gerade wenn es um einen Antrieb geht, erstmal schwer zu bedienen.
Gerade bei den SINAMICS Antrieben finde ich die Bedienung recht intuitiv, vorrausgesetzt ich bin in der Lage den Antrieb online in Betrieb zu nehmen. Das Anlegen eines offline Projektes ist aber auch kein Thema, wenn man überhaupt schonmal was mit Antrieben gemacht hat...


----------



## moeins (4 Dezember 2007)

offliner schrieb:


> vorrausgesetzt ich bin in der Lage den Antrieb online in Betrieb zu nehmen. Das Anlegen eines offline Projektes ist aber auch kein Thema, wenn man überhaupt schonmal was mit Antrieben gemacht hat...


Wenn ich online gehe, soll die Anlage schon kurz danach produzieren 

Leider kann man sich als "Allroundprojekteur" nicht in jede Thematik genaustens einarbeiten, da viel zu viele Produkte auf den Markt geworfen und andere abgekündigt (ProTool/WinCC,OP17/OP177, MotionControl/Sinamics etc.) werden.
Selbst bei der Software ist es schon ein Kampf. Neulich wollte ich online auf einen MM440 zugreifen, was nicht funktionierte weil die Firmware wieder mal geändert wurde. Also Download einer 1GB(!)-Datei, die erst nach mehreren Bitten und Betteln von unserer EDV freigeben wurde...

Auch das man STARTER und S7TConfig nicht gleichzeitig auf einem Rechner installieren darf, sagt doch schon einiges aus.
Wenn man bei der Installation von Simatic NET eine bestimmte Reihenfolge nicht einhält (NetFramework) und deshalb mit der Hotline telefoniert und Fehler mit WinCC Flexible bespricht, stellt man fest das die Siemens-Mitarbeiter nicht einmal alle Softwarepakete installiert haben und man an 10 andere weitergereicht wird.

Warum gibt es nicht einen fertigen FB/FC-Baustein wo man nur noch die Adresse  des Antriebes eingibt und bei einer Standard-Drehzahlreglung nur die wichtigen Werte (Start/Stop,Störung, Drehzahl Soll/Ist) eingeben muß ?!? Es ist doch jeder gezwungen sich mit abermillionen Parametern, Konnectoren und Biconnectoren herumzuschlagen, die sowieso nur 5% der Anwender nutzen wollen/können.

Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich der Einzige, dem das zu kompliziert gestaltet ist. Sinamics gibts ja auch erst seit drei Jahren.


----------



## jabba (4 Dezember 2007)

Haben doch alle Hersteller,

ausser Siemens !


----------



## MSB (4 Dezember 2007)

Also ich muss zugeben, das mein zierlicher S120 auch zu den langwierigsten gehört hat,
was mir im Bereich Antriebstechnik, egal welcher Hersteller jemals untergekommen ist.

Zum Glück bin ich damals gerade noch so um das ganze T-CPU Zeugs drum rum gekommen,
da habe ich nur mal das Handbuch überflogen, und sowas will ich nicht einsetzen.

Ich persönlich meide Siemens-Antriebstechnik aus Prinzip, aber in dem Fall hat der Kunde darauf bestanden.

Wie auch immer ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, das du wenn du kein so Ding auf dem Schreibtisch stehen hast,
beim ersten mal mit der Kiste verloren hast bevor du richtig angefangen hast.

Ich kann hier ja offen reden:
Ich habe ca. 2 Tage verplempert, bis ich einen verwendbaren Ansteuerbaustein hatte,
der alle möglichen Unmöglichkeiten des EPOS Verfahrens unterstüzt.
Und das wie gesagt nach der Try&Error Methode.

P.S. Du schreibst von 2 Achsen + 2 Antrieben, heißt das du hast 4 S120?
Was hast du drauf 4* CU310 oder 1* CU320 ?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## moeins (5 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> P.S. Du schreibst von 2 Achsen + 2 Antrieben, heißt das du hast 4 S120?
> Was hast du drauf 4* CU310 oder 1* CU320 ?
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


1x CU320. Zwei Single und ein Doublemotormodul.


Gruss
Markus


----------



## offliner (5 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich damals gerade noch so um das ganze T-CPU Zeugs drum rum gekommen, da habe ich nur mal das Handbuch überflogen, und sowas will ich nicht einsetzen.


 
Schade, denn wenn Du Dich damit mal beschäftigt hättest, würdest Du nicht so schreiben. Da hast Du genau das, worüber hier so gemotzt wird. Ein paar einfache FB´s mit denen man alles erschlagen kann und das selbst für den unbegabtesten nach 1-2 Tagen einarbeiten (und damit meine ich eine komplette Einarbeitung inkl. Antriebe, Kurvenscheiben, etc.). Das zum Thema kompliziert. 
Wenn man nat. mit einer "alles was der Hersteller xy macht ist scheisse" Einstellung an die Sache rangeht, kann´s ja nicht´s werden...


----------



## moeins (5 Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es grundsätzlich auch nicht schlecht was Siemens macht, bzw. welcher Gedanke dahinter steckt, nur die Umsetzung ist meistens ergonomisch durchs Knie übers Rückrat vom Hinterkopf durchs Auge geschossen.
Bestes Beispiel ist auch der OPC-Server von Siemens. Ist zwar einer der schnellsten vom Datenpolling, aber wenn ich einen halben Tag brauche um die Konfiguration zu verstehen, oder nur zwei Minuten für einen Wettbewerber, macht das schon einen Unterschied


----------



## offliner (5 Dezember 2007)

Geb ich Dir völlig recht. Was mich hier im Forum ein wenig stört, ist das gemecker bei Dingen von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Wenn jemand, der sich mit irgendetwas gut auskennt was zu kritisieren hat, kein Problem. Wenn man aber keine Ahnung hat und dann rummeckert, bzw. grundsätzlich etwas schlecht macht, dann hab ich damit schon meinen Schmerz. Außerdem, ein Produkt / Hersteller, mit dem ich jeden Tag arbeite ist subjektiv immer besser...


----------

